# Chainsaw FAQ



## edisto (Jul 30, 2010)

Thought I'd list some common questions and links to threads covering those questions. Please chip in, but make sure to add the links to the appropriate threads. If you want to voice an opinion on the idea (good or bad), or have suggestions, please start a new thread (e.g., what I think of the FAQs) so that this thread stays informative.

*Should I grease the sprocket on my bar?*
Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, and 15[/QUOTE]

*What fuel to oil ratio should I use?*
Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 (milling), 14, 15 (outboard oil), 16 (Amsoil), 17, 18, 19, 20, 21 (older saws), 22, 23, 24, 25 (heat data), 26, 27 (Amsoil), 28, 29 (older saws), 30...and on, and on, and on...

*Cylinder porting:* 1, 2, 3

*How do I break in a new or rebuilt chainsaw?*
Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13

*Leak Testing:* 1

*What bar should I buy?*
Links: 1, 2, 3, 4 (poll), 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 (GB), 10, 11 (Oregon), 12 (Gary as a noob??), 13, 14, 15 (bar and chain).


----------



## edisto (Jul 30, 2010)

*What brand of chain should I buy?*
Links: 1, 2, 3 (Carlton), 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 (Carlton), 12, 13, 14, 15, 16,17 (comparison chart), 18, 19, 20...and so on.

*Chisel, semi-chisel, skip...pitch, gauge...what type of chain do I need? *
Links: terms (thanks Erick), 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 (gauge), 10 (pitch), 11<-contains useful chain link (pun intended), 12, 13, 14<-contains a link to a whole book about chains! Guess that means I can stop.

*How do I sharpen my chain?*
Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 (how often), 8, 9, 10 (guides), 11, 12, 13 (Dremel), 14 (broken raker), 15 (files), 16<-speculation, theory, and name-calling, 17, 18, 19 (Dremel), 20 (guides)...und so weider.

*What about a grinder?*
Links:1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9<-hand filing vs grinding, 10.

*Best 50cc saw?*
Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11<-don't read this if you are insecure, just buy an 076, 12, 13, 14, 15...etc

Summary: Husqvarna 346XP, Stihl MS260, or Dolmar 5100.

*Best 70cc saw?*
Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6.

Summary: Husqvarna 372XP, Stihl MS440 or MS441, Dolmar 7900.

*Should I get a Husqvarna 455 Rancher?*
Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11...

Summary: it depends.


----------



## edisto (Jul 30, 2010)

*How do I test compression on my saw?*
Links:tester, acceptable numbers, others: 1, 2

*Where can I get information and specifications for my saw?*
Links: 1, 2<-has a link to Mike Acres' Chainsaw Collector's Corner, 3

*How do I tune my carb?*
Links:the "official" thread<-has links to audio files and advice from Madsen's, with ethanol gas, "in the wood", one more. 

*Limiter caps: *1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10

*Spark plug color (stop saw during cut):* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6

*Should I use synthetic oil?*
Links: 1 (cost), 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 (switching an older saw to synthetic), 10, 11, 12, 13, 14

*"Special" oils:* 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9

*Should I use fuel additives?*
Links: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10.

*What's on Gary's mind?*
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25

*Pro vs. homeowner saws?*
1, 2, 3, 4

*Dealer vs. Box Store*
1


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 14, 2010)

hmm


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Sep 14, 2010)

yes! it's back! thank you to the powers that be.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 16, 2010)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> yes! it's back! thank you to the powers that be.



:agree2: 

I bet they get tired of us complaining eh?


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> :agree2:
> 
> I bet they get tired of us complaining eh?



:monkey: Maybe.....


----------



## slipknot (Nov 7, 2010)

actually this a good thread....sums it all up for the newbies..makes finding threads so much easier..cant stand reading thru BS to find what im looking for...now if ppl would quit bs'ing all over the swap meet thread and burying my wanted post with discussion posts....stop discussing on the swap meet thread folks....it ruins the thread for others..BS thru pm's or on a another thread..sorry i had the opportunity to say it..


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 7, 2010)

as a newbie myself this is like a bible to me. you guys help me out alot.


----------



## Tohya (Nov 16, 2010)

This could use a few more links.

*Muffler mods*
Lakeside53's --361 muffler mod w/photos
Muffler Mod, how big is too big

*Porting*
Porting 101

*Tuning*
Checking your tune in the wood

*Saw Chain*
square chisel 
Are FOP really progressive depth raker generators? 
Chain for cutting extreme hardwood, and saw


----------



## Tohya (Nov 18, 2010)

*MS 660/066 Oiler upgrade*
Oil Pump upgrade, Part 1 
Oil pump upgrade, part 2 - the pump 
Oil pump upgrade - part 3 - button it up...


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2010)

missed 1 that really should be added,,, how to get a saw ready for long term storage,,, just a thought


----------



## Saucy (Jan 21, 2011)

*Best Newbie Post Ever?*

This post an amazing source of info!

Sometimes the search engine just doesnt find what your looking for but this post lays it all out for those who just started getting into saws

Nice work edisto


----------



## Tohya (Jan 29, 2011)

*Differences between a 064 and 066 crankcase*

064 and 066 Crank Case weight's and measure


----------



## rickyrooster (Feb 12, 2011)

I like this thread. Rick!


----------



## cannonloader (Apr 8, 2011)

*Homelite Super Xl Automatic Tune up*

Hey Guys, need a little help here. Trying to get an old BLUE Homelite Super XL going again. I need to know the proper points setting for this saw. It had been in storage for SEVERAL years. Had to take apart and clean carb , etc. Found some rust and crud in the points. Cleaned and set the points, but need to know the proper setting.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.:msp_unsure:


----------



## crane (Apr 10, 2011)

should be set at 0.015. here is a link(http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...86d6acae4e188256c260048b728?OpenDocumentoints ), to Mike Acres site that has a lot of info for your saw and others, (don't know what a lot of us would do without it).

Drew

Edisto posted the link in post #3 of this thread(sorry I missed it).


----------



## cannonloader (Apr 10, 2011)

*Points*

Thanks Drew.
REALLY appreciate the info. For some reason the link you sent doesn't connect, but I REALLy appreciate the help.
Trey.


----------



## LouisTH (Apr 14, 2011)

cannonloader said:


> Thanks Drew.
> REALLY appreciate the info. For some reason the link you sent doesn't connect, but I REALLy appreciate the help.
> Trey.


 
Try this link. Chain Saw Collectors Corner - Gasoline Chain Saws by Manufacturer

I have one of those oldie but goodie Homelite chainsaws as well. C-72


----------



## jmeritt (May 12, 2011)

is there a thread that explains how to step by step tear down a saw and rebuild it?


----------



## RandyMac (May 12, 2011)

There are many, try a quick search. Yeah I know not that easy.
What are you working on?


----------



## jmeritt (May 12, 2011)

got a 026 that you guys have been helping with since i was a newbie(still am) after trying all the things you guys have mentioned I'm pretty sure the crank seals are bad. Regardless the saw is in rough shape, I got a brand new husky last year and thought I'd tear down the saw completely, mod it a little, repaint it etc. Didn't know if there was generic step by step to follow or if each saw was too specific.


----------



## tbone75 (May 13, 2011)

Very good info!! Thanks !!!


----------



## lairg (May 30, 2011)

hi guys another newbe here. hope am in the right place, ave got a stihl 08s, when pulling the cord to start it, it just comes out and returns, it doesnt want to turn the engine,ive replaced the nylon inner ring but that didnt help. *help*


----------



## David (saltas) (Jun 14, 2011)

*MS261 has alloy limiter*

Pictures Of how I modified mine and comments from other MS261 owners and a discussion of other ways to do it

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/173328.htm


----------



## 2pine4u (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there a way to mark this thread so I can go directly to it next time?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 29, 2011)

You can of course book-mark it on your computer, but you can also subscribe to it (click on "thread tools", and go from there).


----------



## Jbevs (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe add some threads about adjusting points?


----------



## Alabama (Jul 12, 2011)

*Saw Mill Chain Saw*

I am thinking of building a homemade Saw Mill. What size Saw would be good for milling lumber? Thanks for any suggestions on size and brand.


----------



## edisto (Jul 24, 2011)

Not about chainsaws but...

*How do I embed pictures in my post?*

1


----------



## edisto (Aug 18, 2011)

nmurph made a nice list of porting threads here


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 18, 2011)

Here they are.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/40236.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/85802.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/39724.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/113678.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/130069.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/108900.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/85488.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/saw-building-101/83777.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/177311.htm


----------



## rupedoggy (Sep 3, 2011)

Say Brad or anybody, could you post the 11- numbers to id Stihls/parts? This is a helpful thing to have. Mike


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 13, 2011)

This needs to be bumped back to page one.


----------



## thook (Sep 14, 2011)

Great sticky thread, gents! I planned on doing a bunch of reading and then getting to work, but I think I may have to just sit and look at Chris's avatar for a while.....


----------



## LAH (Dec 28, 2011)

How 'bout a list of abbreviations? Some of this stuff I don't understand. I sawed with the same ole Stihl for 20 years & didn't keep up on saws. 

Examples: MS 441 C-Q STIHL Magnum® Chain Saw

MS?
C-Q.......C? Q?

I see other things like AV, etc. Perhaps a list of what these mean would be nice, surely it would help me.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Apr 2, 2012)

You know if this thread was on the front page it would dead stop quite a few monotonous threads.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 17, 2013)

Great idea I was just telling Ed that a carb rebuild sticky would be good maybe there is some good info in the carb tuning links, I'll go look , Jeff


----------



## FergusonTO35 (Jul 24, 2013)

For those who are wondering about sealant products for 2 cycle engines here is a good thread on the topic. It's seems that Permatex Motoseal #29132 is the forum consensus as the best aftermarket product for sealing cylinder jugs and crankcases.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/185902-3.htm


----------



## demc570 (Jan 20, 2014)

subscribed thanks


----------



## peter92 (Jan 21, 2015)

FergusonTO35 said:


> For those who are wondering about sealant products for 2 cycle engines here is a good thread on the topic. It's seems that Permatex Motoseal #29132 is the forum consensus as the best aftermarket product for sealing cylinder jugs and crankcases.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/185902-3.htm


This link doesnt work


----------



## safetyboy715 (Jan 21, 2015)

What about flippy caps?


----------



## fossil (Jun 10, 2016)

If you are looking for repair manuals, owner's manuals and IPL's (Illustrated Parts Lists)

Go to this thread and ask. Lots of great guys will give the files to download.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-beg-for-manuals-thread.68615/


----------

